# Multiple Monitors on Multiple Machines over Network



## Swimbaby (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm trying to set up dual monitors on two (nearly) identical computers over a network. I'm running FC8 and both machines are using the same nVidia cards. The eventual goal is to be able to set up a power wall over an as of yet undetermined number of machines (probably around 12) and play videos on them.

So far I've....

...Set up Chromium (http://chromium.sourceforge.net) and have been able to run some of the test configs fullscreen across both monitors.
...Set up DMX (http://dmx.sourceforge.net) to get the desktop to span both screens.

It is after this that I run into trouble. I couldn't get Chromium and DMX to work together, so I've sought after other alternatives. I looked into using different software altogether, but all signs point back to DMX and Chromium. I've tried running just DMX itself, but can not get any windows to maximize to fullscreen unless I force it using --geometry. Most movie players don't allow --geometry, but there is a player called xine that I can run with a -F (fullscreen) flag to get the player to span across the entire two-screen desktop. However, when I try playing a DVD, the frame rate is so poor so that it makes the movie too difficult to watch.

Other software I've tried:
-Synergy--- this would be awesome if it was KVM (keyboard, video, mouse) instead of just KM
-Blockbuster--- from what I've read, this would be the easiest tool to use to play movies over large displays. This would be awesome had it been able to compile, even after several hours of troubleshooting.
-Sage--- It appeared to be an alternative to using Chromium and DMX, but this didn't compile either.

The whole experience has been one error after another. The newest update to any of the softwares I've mentioned was back in 2006, so pretty much everything is outdated compared to everything else I'm running. The bottom line is, I'm stuck. Does any one know if there are any (other) alternative ways to get the videos to play? Or if there are any instructions/guides/etc that are recent enough to help me get Chromium and DMX to work together? Is what I'm trying to do even possible to accomplish on Linux?


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

I betcha' this guy knows your solution - he's a video configgin' swami as far as I'm concerned. Try to get a PM at him, or post up with this setup...

http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=297720

username rvm4000


----------

